# Study: Drinking warm water before colonoscopy improves procedure



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Study: Drinking warm water before colonoscopy improves procedure A Korean study found doctors were able to fully examine more of the large intestine surface in patients who drank warm water before undergoing colonoscopy compared with patients who drank cold water or no water. The study was published in the American Journal of Gastroenterology. Read the abstract. Read more here (1/5)


----------

